# Waldo McBurney (2)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2008)

Waldo McBurney now has a Wikipedia entry!

Waldo McBurney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/waldo-mcburney-17593/


----------

